# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  hi there

## lwill

Hi, my name is Leigh. My wife and I have have spent the last couple of years renovating a double storey home in Adelaide, SA. We tackled the kitchen/living area first and then followed on with the laundry, vanity and the dining room. We are now in the process of getting the next major reno out of the way which is the upstairs bathroom. We are expecting our first child in September so there is now a bit of a dead line to get as much done as possible, otherwise it may not happen for a long time!  
We have used this forum a lot over the course of our renos for information, and now I need to post a question of my own regrading the bathroom, around removing old YT flooring with a wall sitting between floor joists.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Welcome to [S]The Block[/S] Renovate forums!  :Smilie:

----------

